# RAW+B&W JPEG?



## bf (Dec 6, 2017)

Is it possible to take monochrome JPEG + RAW in EOS M6/5?
I could find a B&W effect but RAW mode is not available in this mode (similar to EOS-M)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm not sure (my M6 is at home, I'm not), but if nothing else, you could shoot in RAW then convert in-camera to JPG and apply the monochrome picture style.


----------



## bf (Dec 6, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'm not sure (my M6 is at home, I'm not), but if nothing else, you could shoot in RAW then convert in-camera to JPG and apply the monochrome picture style.


Ocasionqlly, I like to see and think in monochrome and also have my raw file for any color or b&w pp. It's possible in 5d series but not sure if you can do it in M family.


----------



## bf (Dec 6, 2017)

It works! Raw+Jpeg is set through menus.
The jpg processing has a monochrome mode which is accessable throgh Q menu. So happy that I don't have to carry a DSLR for this. I noticed my composition is different for the monochrome view vs. the color.

I got the hint from this thread:
https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31680.0


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 6, 2017)

I assumed that's what you had tried – selecting RAW+JPG and then setting the Picture Style to monochrome. But glad you've found that, now.


----------



## bf (Dec 7, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> I assumed that's what you had tried – selecting RAW+JPG and then setting the Picture Style to monochrome. But glad you've found that, now.


I also tried it on eos M and it works there too. I'm surprized how I had missed this image setting.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Dec 9, 2017)

Yes, you can shoot monochrome in addition to RAW at the same time. I usually shoot in B&W and RAW, actually.


----------

